# What NFL Team do you support



## mugzy (Apr 6, 2020)

I'm concerned we may not have an NFL season this year. Football takes up my entire Sundays.

So what NFL team are you a fan of? I'm a die hard Redskins fan.... I know...


----------



## tinymk (Apr 6, 2020)

I am and have always been a Saints fan.


----------



## RISE (Apr 6, 2020)

Life long Rams fan.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Apr 6, 2020)

Steelers...ready to see the plan after Ben.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 6, 2020)

Pats. From their awful 1-15 days and now and forever. The NFL will modify the season in some way shape or form to play. They've actually been trying to years to figure out a way to stretch the season out so the super bowl takes place the Sunday before Presidents Day.

Be prepared. I'm very involved in college football. Right now I would say it's 70/30 for no college football this year. The financial hit these schools will take with no football will be astounding. If they can't start practicing in July, they won't play. They already lost all their spring practices - that's 21 practices and a spring game. They already granted spring sports student athletes another year of eligbility due to this season being cancelled. So the precedent is set for the fall.

Georgia athletic department took in 180 million dollars last year. 140 of it was from the football program. College football is a 6.5 billion dollar business.


----------



## tinymk (Apr 6, 2020)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Be prepared. I'm very involved in college football. Right now I would say it's 70/30 for no college football..


I hope your wrong brother.  I am a huge College ball fan


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 6, 2020)

tinymk said:


> I hope your wrong brother.  I am a huge College ball fan



Me to my friend. I don't want to live in a world without football. Football is my happy place, and where the world makes sense to me haha.


----------



## snake (Apr 6, 2020)

In the winter, there's not much to do other then watch some Sunday ball. I enjoy any good fight but bleed Eagle green.


----------



## Seeker (Apr 6, 2020)

Giants most of my life. But I am warming up to becoming a Rams fan. The new stadium is going to be epic.


----------



## CJ (Apr 6, 2020)

Patriots.

Like DYS said, from being the laughingstock of the league, and the shitty 1-15 season, sitting on literal metal bleachers at a stadium worse than my high school"s, to the recent good times and whatever the future might hold.


----------



## Boytoy (Apr 6, 2020)

Carolina Panthers! Keep pounding!  Maybe we find a good QB, coach, offensive line and few recievers.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 6, 2020)

new jersey giants


----------



## Raider (Apr 6, 2020)

More of a college fan, but a year without football is something I don’t want to think about. That would be the “ cherry on top” of this horror show! Stay safe all!!


----------



## DEADlifter (Apr 6, 2020)

Sad to say, I pull for the team that jacked off a 28-3 lead in the Super Bowl to the aforementioned Patriots. The Turdy Birds.  

But....most of all GO DAWGS!


----------



## BRICKS (Apr 6, 2020)

Vikings and Chiefs.  Got tired of getting kicked in the nuts every year by the Vikings thus started following KC when they got Mahomes.  Pretty much becoming a Chiefs fan first, Vikings fan second.


----------



## RISE (Apr 6, 2020)

BRICKS said:


> Vikings and Chiefs.  Got tired of getting kicked in the nuts every year by the Vikings thus started following KC when they got Mahomes.  Pretty much becoming a Chiefs fan first, Vikings fan second.



Cant give up man.  Vikings have been more relevant than my Rams and many other teams.  Hell we went 15 years without a winning season.  Never give up.


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Apr 6, 2020)

i bleed purple...even have a purple gold and black tattoo for my father who was a die hard ravens fan as well....we really shit the bed this year....and it sucks this is the first year i started watching again ...that whole kneeling thing took the taste out of my mouth for football for a while now this...always something but we will endure its what we do...endure and overcome.........


----------



## Bobbyloads (Apr 6, 2020)

............


----------



## metsfan4life (Apr 6, 2020)

Skins as well

But i live and breathe college. 9am to midnight. dont judge


----------



## El Gringo (Apr 6, 2020)

Jets fan. For that reason, I couldn’t care less if the season is canceled


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 7, 2020)

Stopped watching NFL years ago. Now if college doesn't happen, that would be devastating.


----------



## Rhino99 (Apr 7, 2020)

Giants.....


----------



## Sicwun88 (Apr 7, 2020)

RAIDER NATION,
Since the 70s,
But I'll be the 1st to say...its no secret,
We suck!! And Derek Carr has to go!!
Other than that Raiders have always had tht reputation,of most vicious back in the day!!!


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Apr 7, 2020)

Too many whistle-blows, stoppage of play. Too many criminal wife-beating tards running around the league.
Too many Twitter whining political tool-bags playing the sport.

That being said, I followed the Patriots as a kid, and right up to a few years back when the league lost its mind.

How I miss the NHL though!! (Bruins) this sucks!


----------



## Chump16 (Apr 7, 2020)

Grew up in Detroit area and was a Lions fan

Lived in Dallas during the early '90's got swept up in the Superbowls and became a Cowboys fan


----------



## ATLRigger (Apr 7, 2020)

Seeker said:


> Giants most of my life. But I am warming up to becoming a Rams fan. The new stadium is going to be epic.


Forget the new stadium. I went to three hiring events and couldn't get on as a carpenter when they started. 
And a lot of people won't like to hear this, but it's about damn time they gentrify Inglewood.  That place has been nothing but a hotbed for crime since day one.


----------



## ATLRigger (Apr 7, 2020)

Dolphins all day baby. Only team that ever has and ever will go undefeated, bitches!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Apr 7, 2020)

Saints fan here, nola native, Drew Brees for president.

I'm also a college football fan, but not lunatic crazy about any one particular team although I do cheer for LSU, UT, and UGA on occasion.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Apr 7, 2020)

DEADlifter said:


> Sad to say, I pull for the team that jacked off a 28-3 lead in the Super Bowl to the aforementioned Patriots. The Turdy Birds.



It's good that you put your shortcomings out there with a tone of acceptance DL. Shows character.


----------



## ATLRigger (Apr 7, 2020)

DEADlifter said:


> Sad to say, I pull for the team that jacked off a 28-3 lead in the Super Bowl to the aforementioned Patriots. The Turdy Birds.
> 
> But....most of all GO DAWGS!


Can you believe they pack the MBZ stadium for soccer¡


----------



## Deadhead (Apr 7, 2020)

I'm sorry guys.... cowboys


----------



## Seeker (Apr 7, 2020)

ATLRigger said:


> Forget the new stadium. I went to three hiring events and couldn't get on as a carpenter when they started.
> And a lot of people won't like to hear this, but it's about damn time they gentrify Inglewood.  That place has been nothing but a hotbed for crime since day one.



Yes Inglewood is a shithole.  And so what?  Never stopped anyone from going to the forum, the race track and the casino.  The coliseum located in  a mess of crime. The Staples center surrounded by homeless. Most sports venues are located in shit areas. This stadium is going to look awesome when ready. Even if its in that alien looking Maxine Waters district


----------



## ATLRigger (Apr 7, 2020)

They haven't let the homeless anywhere near staples center in years.
And Maxine ain't all that bad


----------



## Seeker (Apr 7, 2020)

ATLRigger said:


> They haven't let the homeless anywhere near staples center in years.
> And Maxine ain't all that bad



Lol I cry whenever I see her face.


----------

